# Pics of Car With Tint



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok here are the pics i promised with %50 smoke tint









The window shades are up so its a lil darker than it really is in person






















































haha no gas..and already have 600 miles..haha i gotta stop cruising..full tank tomorrow so i can cruise again....

p.s. yes thats my ugly grand prix next to my 7....maybe ill give it away or something


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

can I have it? i'd pay to get it shipped to me


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

Looking good.....looking real good!!! :thumbup: "Checkered Flag" license plate tags......those are a staple of every car from the Virginia Beach area it seems like. You're kind of parked close to that Pontiac and on/over the line......aren't your worried about dings/dents.......I hope that you know the owner of the Pontiac....or it's your beater......


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

wwb4 said:


> Looking good.....looking real good!!! :thumbup: "Checkered Flag" license plate tags......those are a staple of every car from the Virginia Beach area it seems like. You're kind of parked close to that Pontiac and on/over the line......aren't your worried about dings/dents.......I hope that you knwo the owner of the Pontiac....or it's your beater......


lol yeah im close because its my car....had it since i was 16 so like 4 years later i need to get rid of it...and your so right every car in virginia beach seems to have those checkered flag covers but im getting rid of them tomorrow for bmw plate covers


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

jacksprat said:


> can I have it? i'd pay to get it shipped to me


haha i love it to much for that


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

kato23 said:


> lol yeah im close because its my car....had it since i was 16 so like 4 years later i need to get rid of it


Lol......I thought so or figured as much. So you're originally from or have family in NC? If so, what part, I gotta a lot of friends from Charlotte.

P.S.-It's always good to have a "back up" car. I've gotta a '98 Civic EX (that I never drive, but I've had since '02, when my best friend gave it to me) that just sits in my garage.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

wwb4 said:


> Lol......I thought so or figured as much. So you're originally from or have family in NC? If so, what part, I gotta a lot of friends from Charlotte.
> 
> P.S.-It's always good to have a "back up" car. I've gotta a '98 Civic EX (that I never drive, but I've had since '02, when my best friend gave it to me) that just sits in my garage.


i was going to school in NC im orginally from decatur illinois..and moved to virginia beach to go to school also..then my websites took off so i quit school..and now i just kind of sit around doing nothing


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

HAHA, so ur like in ur 20s and have a ~100k dollar car??? i visited ur site recently...i gotta pop-up lol, i like ur site but i dont have a xanga or myspace lol


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

indiasfinest said:


> HAHA, so ur like in ur 20s and have a ~100k dollar car??? i visited ur site recently...i gotta pop-up lol, i like ur site but i dont have a xanga or myspace lol


oh yeah the pop ups only appear when you first enter and only once...i mean i gotta make a lil money out of it haha..i dont have an insane amount


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

kato23 said:


> i was going to school in NC im orginally from decatur illinois..and moved to virginia beach to go to school also..then my websites took off so i quit school..and now i just kind of sit around doing nothing


Got ya. Make sense. Glad to hear that business is doing well for you.


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

indiasfinest said:


> HAHA, so ur like in ur 20s and have a ~100k dollar car??? i visited ur site recently...i gotta pop-up lol, i like ur site but i dont have a xanga or myspace lol


There's nothing wrong with being in your 20s with a $100k+ car, I'm in my mid 20s and I'll be ordering my own $100k+ car in a couple of months.  I'll make sure to keep y'all posted when I take delivery.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

wwb4 said:


> There's nothing wrong with being in your 20s with a $100k+ car, I'm in my mid 20s and I'll be ordering my own $100k+ car in a couple of months.  I'll make sure to keep y'all posted when I take delivery.


thats hot cant wait to see


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

can i suggest one thing? drop the front plate. you can get the part which will fit in perfectly and looks much better: http://photos.jkb.org/v/cars/misc/v1/IMG_0947.jpg.html

not sure how it is in your state, but in mine the worst case penalty is a $10 fix-it ticket (and i haven't had even one of those even though i haven't had front plate in over 6 years now on my cars)


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

yan_745Li said:


> can i suggest one thing? drop the front plate. you can get the part which will fit in perfectly and looks much better: http://photos.jkb.org/v/cars/misc/v1/IMG_0947.jpg.html
> 
> not sure how it is in your state, but in mine the worst case penalty is a $10 fix-it ticket (and i haven't had even one of those even though i haven't had front plate in over 6 years now on my cars)


yeah viriginia requires the front plate i would remove it but i already get harrased enough ..so its better i just leave it on..as to not keep giving the cops reasons to pull me over


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

wwb4 said:


> There's nothing wrong with being in your 20s with a $100k+ car, I'm in my mid 20s and I'll be ordering my own $100k+ car in a couple of months.  I'll make sure to keep y'all posted when I take delivery.


What are you going to get ..you better say another 7 haha...jk


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

kato23 said:


> yeah viriginia requires the front plate i would remove it but i already get harrased enough ..so its better i just leave it on..as to not keep giving the cops reasons to pull me over


you never go one mile over speed limit? because they can pull you over for that too? and so what if they pull you over? do you have guns or coke in plain sight?


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

yan_745Li said:


> you never go one mile over speed limit? because they can pull you over for that too? and so what if they pull you over? do you have guns or coke in plain sight?


hardly..actually thats not very funny either...but until you walked in my shoes you wouldnt understand


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

yo kato did your rims come yet? post some pics man


----------



## inPhilm (Jul 10, 2005)

*No front plate...*

I like the look of no front plate, and have been doing so for a while. I was not to woried about cops pulling me over, however, I never though that it was something the parking police/ "meter maids" would bust someone for.

I was the first car parked on the street, so the nose of my car was visable. I know I had enough in the parking meter, so I was kind of shocked to see the ticket as I walked up. Guess it's quick revenue, and or helps the quote (if there is one  )

My suggestion: valet, valet, valet!


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

inPhilm said:


> I like the look of no front plate, and have been doing so for a while. I was not to woried about cops pulling me over, however, I never though that it was something the parking police/ "meter maids" would bust someone for.
> 
> I was the first car parked on the street, so the nose of my car was visable. I know I had enough in the parking meter, so I was kind of shocked to see the ticket as I walked up. Guess it's quick revenue, and or helps the quote (if there is one  )
> 
> My suggestion: valet, valet, valet!


never got busted by parking police for not front plate (and i part in SF a lot)


----------

